# Shop lights???



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I have an excellent carpet of dwarf sag with a shop light on my 75g.


----------



## Fishtankrookie (Aug 19, 2016)

I also have a second LED growing light from Home Depot it's also about 18.5 watts with dual LEDs . I mostly want the carpet just in the front . I almost want to get a par meter. But there so expensive!! On another note for 40 bucks the 24 in light from home depot is way stronger than the finnex one


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

I using 36" 125x 0.5w beamwork LED just $35 the plants grow like charm


----------



## myswtsins (Nov 1, 2008)

Fishtankrookie said:


> Anyone have any experience growing a carpet plant with a shop light ? I seen one where I can insert 2 bulbs. rated at 6500k . they even say house plant n aquarium lights . I would have it on top of a 40 gallon breeder tank. I want to grow some dwarf hair grass n some Monte Carlo plants . I can't afford to 200 bucks on lights . I have just a finnex stingray I got a ways back when I thought I just wanted fish...





Ilikefish said:


> I using 36" 125x 0.5w beamwork LED just $35 the plants grow like charm


Could you share links to the fixture you are talking about? For my own use and to give others a better idea what you are trying/using. :smile2:


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

myswtsins said:


> Could you share links to the fixture you are talking about? For my own use and to give others a better idea what you are trying/using. :smile2:


I think discontinue. but I found one 72" its same one just diferent dimension mine 36" they raise the pirce alot. I bought 7 months ago only around $35-40 now they selling 24" for $45

[Ebay Link Removed] 1800 6500K LED Pent 72" 0 50W Freshwater Plant Tetra Discus 180cm 280X | eBay[/url]


----------



## myswtsins (Nov 1, 2008)

Ilikefish said:


> I think discontinue. but I found one 72" its same one just diferent dimension mine 36" they raise the pirce alot. I bought 7 months ago only around $35-40 now they selling 24" for $45
> 
> [Ebay Link Removed] 1800 6500K LED Pent 72" 0 50W Freshwater Plant Tetra Discus 180cm 280X | eBay[/url]


Thank you. I did find those but like you said they don't have the 36" ones anymore. :frown2: I contacted them about it anyways.

Sorry for the minor hi-jacking OP! Wish I could help you.

Bump: They got back to me fast! They said they are out of the 36" right now and to check back in 3 weeks.

Bump: For anyone interested they got back to me again without me even contacting them again (great customer service at topdogsellers). The manufacturer is no longer making that model. But they do have the new model at amazon, which is the model I have been looking at. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KYELCSA


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

myswtsins said:


> Thank you. I did find those but like you said they don't have the 36" ones anymore. :frown2: I contacted them about it anyways.
> 
> Sorry for the minor hi-jacking OP! Wish I could help you.
> 
> Bump: They got back to me fast! They said they are out of the 36" right now and to check back in 3 weeks.


they double up the price. they used to sell 1" per $1 half year ago.


----------



## HaeSuse (Aug 18, 2016)

Absolutely. My first tank was a 29G that had 80 watts of T8 shop lights sitting on top of it. I made a hood myself from some cheap wood, and put the lights in it myself. I took the "shop lights" apart, and tossed the big metal "shop light" enclosure in recycling. I attached the Balast inside the hood, and then the 2 shop lights (which each supported 2x 24" T8 bulbs), and rewired it all. I lined the inside of it with mylar. It was pretty slick, really. The most complicated DIY project I had ever done at that point. It put out an absolutely murderous amount of light. Low light plants just disintegrated. I could've grown anything I wanted in there, if I cared enough to.

Shop lights are a low-overhead, high-impact, sturdy and time-tested way to deliver light to your tank. They do, however, eat power. Lots of it.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Often the main difference in shop lights and fish/plant lights are the bulbs and ballast. The bulbs are kind of personal choice on color you want but the ballast takes some checking. It is the noise that bothers many on shop lights as they are not designed to keep things quiet and may hum too much for a quiet style. 
Also for best value, don't pass up some of the really cheap (free?) lights being given away as people change out tube lights for LED. I see several a month on the local Craigslist free section. Many of the light used in kitchens are now being phased out and they are designed for quiet.


----------



## MassiveDynamic17 (Feb 3, 2015)

They have good LED shop lights at Sam's Club. Reasonably priced. Thinking of getting it myself. Seems exactly suited for our purposes.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

MassiveDynamic17 said:


> They have good LED shop lights at Sam's Club. Reasonably priced. Thinking of getting it myself. Seems exactly suited for our purposes.


I own 4 of them. Big fan of them. I use one for a 75 the rest for my basement lights. But they are very nice.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Fishtankrookie said:


> I almost want to get a par meter. But there so expensive!!



I found this a few weeks back where you can rent a PAR meter. I think you've had some great recommendations on here, and maybe you don't need this now, but here it is FWIW


https://reefledlights.com/shop/par-meter-rental/


----------

